# Sears 5 speed Rally



## cjbenson (Jul 21, 2010)

Just picked this up. No numbers anywhere. put on the handle bars and a front tire and it rides nice. need to find handle bar brakes.  Twin rear brakes for the rear tire. Any idea about the year or any other info?


----------



## 30thtbird (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello. Your bike is a Murray built Sears Spyder. 24" wheels and tires. It is a 1971 to 1973 year bike. The BMA sticker on the frame is the clue to that. The seat is not original to the bike. It probably had a white seat with 2 blue stripes on it. There should be a serial number either on the left rear dropout by the axle nut or on the side of the headtube. Should start with 502, then a 4 or 5 digit model number, then the sequential build number. Kenny.


----------



## cjbenson (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks. I am having fun with this one. Trying to decide I want to keep it original or if I should frankenbike it with a long front fork and a couple other little things.


----------

